# Trying to train my new budgie not to land on the window sills due to potential mold.



## SFGuy87 (Jan 27, 2012)

Hi everyone!

I've been having a problem trying to get my new 8-ish month old budgie. I'm trying to get him to stop flying to the window sill. He loves standing there and looking out at the world and, as much as I love how inquisitive he is, I can't help but worry about mold. It's humid here and the mold grows fast! I clean it but by the end of the week there are traces of it coming back. My first parakeet when I was younger had a father who died from nibbling mold from the window sill. 

Anyway, I've been using a firm voice to shoo him away from the window and it just seems to make him want it more. He's incredibly friendly and loves to cuddle and have scritches so I'm not making him afraid of me, just to clarify. Whenever I get angry and use a calm but firm voice saying "No" he doesn't look happy for a minute but then flies right to my head. He then sometimes will start complaining (we all know how budgies will get extra vocal and complain when they're frustrated) and bob his head. It gets so tiresome having to jump up from the couch or wherever I am over and over and over again, although I'm sure the workout is good for us. 

My only thought is to maybe cover it with something but I can't for the life of me figure out what. I could try to tape towels down so he'll just land on those? I'd much rather he just didn't fly over at all. My other 10-year-old budgie was so easy to train. He was always so low-key from the get go. This little guy is so energetic and wants to figure out every little thing! I love it but man am I getting a headache. I can't even have him on my laptop anymore because he chews and eats the tiny rubber stopper (which I didn't know existed until now) around the edges of the monitor! (If you have a mac, it's a slim piece of rubber that lines the screen so it isn't too abrasive when closed)

I'm sorry this got so long but I feel like I'm losing my mind a bit haha. 
Thanks for any help you can give me! I greatly appreciate it!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Why not attach a tension rod across the window up higher than the window sill for him to sit on and enjoy looking at the outdoors? 
You can also attach another tension rod higher than the first and hang toys from it to encourage him to sit on the lower rod rather than the window sill.

I've done this for my birds and they love sitting on the rods to look outdoors and it keeps them off the window sills.
I lay a piece of newspaper across the window sill itself to help catch the birdie "presents" they leave and make clean-up easier. :wave:*


----------



## SFGuy87 (Jan 27, 2012)

That is SUCH a good idea!! By chance would you have a link or a name of the one you use?


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I just measured the length of the window and then went to a store like Target, Big Lots, Walmart, etc. You can find tension rods in the bath section and sometimes in the "curtains" section as well. You can also buy them at Home Depot or Lowes. The rods come in various diameters as well as lengths depending on where you go. 

https://www.walmart.com/ip/Mainstay...35&wl11=local&wl12=50015124&wl13=2038&veh=sem*


----------



## SFGuy87 (Jan 27, 2012)

Oh wow and those aren't expensive at all! Thank you! Hopefully this works!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*You're very welcome.

Please be sure to update us with how it works out for you. :wave:*


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Let us know how that works out for you, Tim  :fingerx:


----------



## justmoira (Aug 29, 2014)

I'm thinking we'll need pictures as proof


----------

